# Clearblue Digi Conception Indicator? Very Scared!



## midori1999

I was stupid to do it, I know, but I am sat here terrified now. 

I got my bfp a week ago (well, last Tues) on a CB digi. I got faint BFP's two days prior to that on an Asda test. Going by my LMP I would be 4 + 1 today. The digi I did today still said 1-2 weeks, but I had expected it to say 2-3 now and as it didn't I am worried, especially as it never moved to 3+ in my last pregnancy and I miscarried. :nope:

How accurate are these things? Has anyone had similar and everything been OK? :cry:


----------



## foxforce

Try relax as don't think these tests are exact, I never bothered testing for 2-3 weeks, just did a test on Saturday when I was 5 weeks and go the 3+ 

Even if your date is correct you may have been longer implanting which can change your dates slightly. Also some people's hormones go up quicker than others, it could be something so simple. 

I'm sure I have read a thread about these tests and not stressing over the dates recently
I have found this thread but it's a bit old

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/326402-conception-indicator-clearblue.html

82% accurate on conception indicating

Try not stress 
Take care x


----------



## Razcox

Really try not to stress, though i feel like a right hypocrite as i did the same when i got a 1-2 :dohh: I got a 1-2 at 4+1 then after a flap and panic decided to do another one at 4+4 and got the 2-3. Sunday at 5+1 i got a 3+ :happydance: so it really doesnt mean its going wrong :hugs:


----------



## Katy_28

Do not worry!!!

I was 5 weeks on Thursday, took a digi and got 2-3 weeks, when it should've been 3+. I had a little panic and took another on Friday morning by which time I was 3+.... all within 24hrs.

Please, please, please don't panic about this. I did and it all turned out fine xxx


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou. I've found a document by the makers that says conception indicator results are least reliable from 2-3 weeks, so I am relaxing slightly now. 

For anyone else, conception indicator results are reliable as follows:

96.5% if conception occurred 1-2 weeks ago

76.1% if conception occurred 2-3 weeks ago

96.9% if conception occurred 3+ weeks ago. 

From here:

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_technical_slide.pdf


----------



## hb1

The 1-2 weeks mark is from 25miu to 200 - so if you were only just getting to 25 a week ago then potentially you could still be in the 1-2 week bracket and all be ok.

I would approach you dr for quantative hcg testing - that way you'll know for sure - for me the second guessing and not knowing is hellish.

I was alerted to my mc due to the cb digi - but mine said 1-2 weeks 3 weeks later.

Hoping all is well in there :hugs:

hx


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. I don't know who I am trying to kid, I am going out of my mind here. My husband has just come in from work and I just burst into tears. I didn't use FMU with todays test, but didn't last week either. I must have had 25miu last Tues to get a BFP, and shouldn't levels double every 48 hours or is that wrong? I had just hoped that with getting a BFP so early it was a good sign. 

I asked the GP at my booking appointment about bloods, she didn't really say much, just that I am seeing my haematologist on 8th Nov. at the joint haematology and obstetric clinic and that she'll write a letter and maybe the ob will see me then too, but it's all a bit vague and I just got the impression as I was so early she wasn't really bothered. I asked several times for her to refer me to the EPU (no self referrals here) and she just sort of ignored me. 

I could go back to the GP, but I feel a nuisance. I am going out of my mind though, over-analysing every little ache, pain and cramp.


----------



## hb1

I would go back to the gp hx


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou. 

I know it was probably a bad idea, but I did the last CB digi I had this morning with FMU and it said 2-3 weeks, so hopefully that means things are moving on as they should. (I bet CB make a flipping fortune out of these things, I must haave spent hundreds on them in the last year!)

I'm going to try not to test again and then just see the haematologist on Monday. She's really good and if I don't see an ob the same day, I'll ask her to refer me to the EPU, which I am sure she will as she is very understanding and obviously very used to dealing with ladies in high risk pregnancies, because that is what she does mostly. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vickieh1981

midori1999 said:


> I was stupid to do it, I know, but I am sat here terrified now.
> 
> I got my bfp a week ago (well, last Tues) on a CB digi. I got faint BFP's two days prior to that on an Asda test. Going by my LMP I would be 4 + 1 today. The digi I did today still said 1-2 weeks, but I had expected it to say 2-3 now and as it didn't I am worried, especially as it never moved to 3+ in my last pregnancy and I miscarried. :nope:
> 
> How accurate are these things? Has anyone had similar and everything been OK? :cry:

Awwww hun. I know how worrying this is. Mine didn't go to 2-3 until I was 4+4 and I was convinced I had lost her.

Try and ignore the stupid things, I know that is easier said than done. If it was saying not pregnant now I would think you had reason to worry but as it is I think you are fine.


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> I was alerted to my mc due to the cb digi - but mine said 1-2 weeks 3 weeks later.
> 
> Hoping all is well in there :hugs:
> 
> hx

Me too with my 5 week loss. It said 1-2 and then 5 days later said not pregnant and I bled two days after that.

It's different that way round though lol.

Glad you got your 2-3 hun xx


----------



## hb1

Yeyyyy!!!! you must've been just on the brink - you are going up in the right direction.

Fabulous news!!! good luck with the hemotologist

hx


----------

